# Fishing rigs



## Ser182 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am heading to Inlet Beach and fishing of the beach. Could you give me some advice on what type of rig I should use for surf fishing ( light rod)? I like to use a sliding weight with a steel leader and circle #4 hook. I also use a Popping cork for live bait. Target fish would be Pompano, reds, & trout. Do ya'll free line live bait?
I would like to also throw some artificial. Type and color? 
Thanks all for your help.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

From what i have learned from these guys they always tell me that a fish finding rig or a pompano rig usually work the best.. i have always been told to try at least 25lbs on your bigger rods and at least 10 to 15lbs on your rod that your lure fishing with. A gotcha lure or some good rattle traps i have been told are great. Im coming down in 5 weeks and i plan on trying every lure i own to see what works the best, always remember that you never know what the fish will hit until you try, this may sound stupid to some but i plan on even throwing my bass spinners..  my big rods are at least 7 to 8 feet and i feel thats big enough but if some one else has any other info or can correct anything i said please feel free.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Bass spinners will work for specks and reds... maybe even whiting. Ser, there are tons of threads listing out the answers for your specific questions, but here's a quick fix for you. Long rod to get over the breaking waves, 2'-3' sand spikes for rod holders, scoop sand fleas or buy fresh dead shrimp. Find a point on beach and fish the backside where the current is retreating out past the breakers, or the cuts along the sandbars. Fish different lengths out into the surf... past sandbar, on front of sandbar, and trough in front of sand bar. And don't be scared to move down the beach if nothing is biting.


----------



## silveradols41 (Aug 5, 2013)

I use 6', 7', 8' and 10' rods. The 6' I use for artificial lures on my light spinning reels and 7' on my medium spinning reel. I use my 8' for my abu garcia 6500C3, 10' for my 7000iC3 and Big Spinning Reel( I can't remember what brand ).


----------

